# milking a nigerian dwarf with TINY teats



## snelgshegoats21 (Oct 13, 2013)

So my nigerian dwarfs have tiny teats. I am a new goat owner and I am just learning how to milk. I am a little worried that when I am milking I am not keeping a tight enough seal at the top I am forcing milk back up into the udder. I read somewhere that this can be bad. I have HUGE hands. and so I have a hard time keeping the seal at the top sealed. any tips? What possible effects could this have on her udder?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Might just have to do it the natural way... *sucking sounds, spit sound, sucking sounds, spit sound....  hehe that or get one of those hand milkers. Someone on here has one for sale.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use a Maggiedan hand milker for my kinders. They are not quite as small as a Nigerian but I have big hands. I actually had the same problem at first, but now I can hand milk them now too.. You just need to get in a rhythm/routine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have large hands and even with a ND doe with small teats, I can still milk her out  I might have to use just my thumb and 2 fingers to start but by the time I'm about done, her teats fit nicely between my thumb and palm and I can keep a good flow going


----------



## snelgshegoats21 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you for replying! Things are getting better!  should I be super worried about accidentally forcing milk back into the udder?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

snelgshegoats21 said:


> Thank you for replying! Things are getting better!  should I be super worried about accidentally forcing milk back into the udder?


Not really... Just make sure when you catch yourself doing it that you slow down and correct it. I've even done that to my standards...


----------



## melzhippy (Jun 26, 2013)

My girls are half Nigerian Dwarf and the one has super short teats. I can milk her by hand, but literally have to start with just pinching with my fingers and as she empties out, I have more room to work with. I recently got a Dansha hand/vacuum pump milker and it has been a lifesaver because of her short teats!


----------

